# wie kann man variablen in eine *.ini datei auslagern und mit java darauf zugreifen?



## larss (20. April 2005)

ich möchte mit java eine datei mit einer berechneten byte-folge erstellen. um die dafür erforderlichen parameter-variablen relativ komfortabel und schnell ändern zu können, würde ich diese gern in einer auslagerungsdatei speichern, auf welche per java zugegriffen werden kann.. wie macht man das am geschicktesten?

zusätzlich möchte ich eine längere byte-folge in jeder dieser erzeugten dateien am ende speichern, die immer gleich ist. macht man das am besten ebenfalls mit einer varaiblen oder auch mit einer zusätzlichen datei mit dieser byte-folge und lässt dies per java ans ende der entstehenden datei kopieren? frag mich nämlich, wie ich diese byte-folge am besten in eine variable kopieren kann und wie das überhaupt funktioniert, damit kein byte auf der strecke bleibt beim (manuellem) kopieren..

am besten wären vielleicht kleine beispiele.. 

gruß
lars


----------



## waterhouse533-lp (20. April 2005)

*Re: wie kann man variablen in eine *.ini datei auslagern und mit java darauf zugreife*

hi larss,
 die klasse FileOutputStream bringt dich weiter

 schau mal hier:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. April 2005)

*Re: wie kann man variablen in eine *.ini datei auslagern und mit java darauf zugreife*

Hallo!

http://www.codeproject.com/useritems/INIFile.asp
http://ini4j.sourceforge.net/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## larss (22. April 2005)

*Re: wie kann man variablen in eine *.ini datei auslagern und mit java darauf zugreife*

hallo waterhouse..

werd dann mal schauen.  wie kann man der klasse denn den großen datenblock überreichen? per variable oder dateiinhalt? variable wär besser, aber wie kann man diesen großen datenblock in die variable kopieren, ohne dass ein byte verloren geht? kann man zusätzlich die einzelnen berechneten werte auch dieser klasse zum reinschreiben in die datei übergeben?

gruß
lars


----------



## larss (22. April 2005)

*Re: wie kann man variablen in eine *.ini datei auslagern und mit java darauf zugreife*

hallo tom..

wie sollte denn die ini-datei aufgebaut sein bzw. wie sollten darin die werte vorliegen? wie unterscheiden sich denn die beiden klassen, die du angegeben hast?

gruß
lars


----------

